# Very low AMH - is there still hope? ... Yes!



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

*Very low AMH - is there still hope? ...*

I received some very bad news today while I was at work.

My CMV and AMH test results were sent to me in error. They should have gone to the fertility clinic where I am going tomorrow morning. When I looked at the results I discovered that my AMH was just 0.8 . This means that I would have a "negligible response" to ovarian stimulation during IVF. I am devastated and burst into tears and had to leave work early.

Is there still hope of having a baby with my own eggs?

I prefer IUI to IVF anyway, as it is less invasive, and I'm prepared to try every cycle for at least a year ...

I'm having my HSG dye/tube test tomorrow morning and hope to be able to discuss the AMH test results then.

I am taking all of my test results to another clinic on Monday for a second opinion.

Baby Blue


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Baby Blue I'm so sorry to hear that, I know how much you wanted to try with your own eggs  

I'm not the person to comment really, so hopefully someone will be along soon who can give you some advice.

Take care of yourself
bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Babyblue, I'm sorry that your AMH results came back low  . I don't really know enough about what this result means, but I hope that someone else who knows a bit more will be along to help you soon  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I think if you are going for IUI instead, then the low AMH is less of a critical issue. Yes, it means you have less eggs, but with IUI you only need one per cycle..whereas with IVF you are really looking for 4+ eggs which may be difficult for you with a low AMH as you may not respond to the IVF drugs

Hope your clinic has been able to put your mind at rest today

Best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Baby blue - didn't want to just read and dash ... know exactly how you feel right now.  My AMH came back as 0.0 and I was totally devastated.  Didn't know what to do or where to turn.  I did try IVF using my own eggs and it didn't work - I either didn't respond or my lining was too thin - this broke my heart even more.  My own body was failing me.  I could've tried the IUI route as I've been told I can fall au naturel - (mmm lack of male does scupper that one!).  But after lots of soul searching and heartbreak I decided to move straight to donor eggs.  This is a personal decision - but I'm glad I made it as it straight away took the pressure away from my little eggies and me.  I did undergo counselling etc before coming to this decision - so this road was a long one.  I really hope you find the best way forward for you.          
I still ovulate - altho it does seem to be overy other month now... or every few months (saying that since I've been in a male dominated environment have been ovulating regularly!! - err..... )  I aslo took DHEA under my consultants guidance - this made me very ratty and very spotty - not sure it did a lot else tbh.
Take care honey - I don't get a chance to come on here much now... but wish you all the luck in the world x x x


----------



## spot and maisy (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello Baby blue
I just read this and I really feel for you and completely understand as I found out on Tuesday my AMH was at 0.7 and my fsh 37. Like you I am completely devastated and I had a massive crying session when I got home. I have had very erratic periods for the last four years and I haven't had a natural cycle for 6 months now! Sadly for me I've been diagnosed with early menopause so I have to go to DE IVF which I'm just getting use to. I'm sending you a big   and please feel free to PM me if you need a chat. It's so difficult going through this. You're not alone.

I hope your Hsg went ok today and wishing you all the best of luck.

Spot x


----------



## Kiwi_in_uk (May 25, 2009)

Hi Baby Blue

Sorry to hear that your AMH is low!!  I know how devastating these tests can be.  I was told that I only had a 1% chance of success with my readings.  AMH of 4.9 and FSH of 13.  I note that your FSH is better than mine.  IVF failed with me but natural did not.  

Sometimes these readings don't tell us the future, after all the doctors are only using averages (statistics!) to tell us what they think will happen.  How much do they really know about how little people come to grow inside big people??

I was told that my best chances were naturally with low AMH and high FSH, because the IVF messes up the lining when so much stimulation is required.  If you prefer IUI why not try that, whist putting yourself on the donor egg list.  Hedge your bets... I'm only saying donor egg list since I know time is of the essence in this game.  It will give you comfort that you have not reached the end of the road.

Kiwi
x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Baby Blue...sorry to hear your news.  Might be worth investigating natural IVF, Create the clinic I'm at focuses on this. BAsically you don't take any drugs as no point in trying to stimulate, and they would harvest your egg naturally, fertilise and pop back as per conventional IVF.  Its cheaper as no drugs involved and is the way that the first test tube baby was born!

You can find them by googling create health...I'm sure other clinics would do natural IVF too if you requested it.

xxxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Baby Blue

Sorry to read about your test results  
Have a read of this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217211.0 
There is one lady called Momito who is at a clinic in NY, I know you probably can't afford to go there (me neither ), but read what she says about it (today's post). I think she talks about Create tooearlier in the thread.
Moving to donor eggs is a HUGE decision and you may want to try with your own eggs first just so you don't spend the rest of your life thinking "what if?", but it is up to you and everyone has to find their own way to making that decision...personally it is something I am not ready to do yet after one failed IVF cycle (my amh is 2.2 and FSH 11).

You take care 
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

bingbong said:


> Baby Blue I'm so sorry to hear that, I know how much you wanted to try with your own eggs
> 
> I'm not the person to comment really, so hopefully someone will be along soon who can give you some advice.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Bing Bong, and I wish you the very best of luck with your next cycle of treatment at Reprofit and I hope you got your scan sorted.

Baby Blue


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

Lou-Ann said:


> Babyblue, I'm sorry that your AMH results came back low . I don't really know enough about what this result means, but I hope that someone else who knows a bit more will be along to help you soon
> 
> Lou-Ann x


Thank you Lou-Ann, I received some lovely responses. Good luck with your next cycle of treatment - I hope it works out for you this time!

Baby Blue


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

suitcase of dreams said:


> I think if you are going for IUI instead, then the low AMH is less of a critical issue. Yes, it means you have less eggs, but with IUI you only need one per cycle..whereas with IVF you are really looking for 4+ eggs which may be difficult for you with a low AMH as you may not respond to the IVF drugs
> 
> Hope your clinic has been able to put your mind at rest today
> 
> ...


There was a mixup with appointments yesterday (possibly my fault as so much on my mind) so I only got the HSV scan done and didn't have an opportunity to talk about the test results so all the feedback on this site has been really helpful. Thank you.

Baby Blue


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

mini minx said:



> Hello Baby blue - didn't want to just read and dash ... know exactly how you feel right now. My AMH came back as 0.0 and I was totally devastated. Didn't know what to do or where to turn. I did try IVF using my own eggs and it didn't work - I either didn't respond or my lining was too thin - this broke my heart even more. My own body was failing me. I could've tried the IUI route as I've been told I can fall au naturel - (mmm lack of male does scupper that one!). But after lots of soul searching and heartbreak I decided to move straight to donor eggs. This is a personal decision - but I'm glad I made it as it straight away took the pressure away from my little eggies and me. I did undergo counselling etc before coming to this decision - so this road was a long one. I really hope you find the best way forward for you.
> I still ovulate - altho it does seem to be overy other month now... or every few months (saying that since I've been in a male dominated environment have been ovulating regularly!! - err..... ) I aslo took DHEA under my consultants guidance - this made me very ratty and very spotty - not sure it did a lot else tbh.
> Take care honey - I don't get a chance to come on here much now... but wish you all the luck in the world x x x


Mini Minx, I'm sorry that you went through this but its great to see that you found the strength to move on. I hope that your break from fertility treatment is helping - I'm finding all of this very overwhelming at times and I think it so important to take a break from it all every now and again.

Thank you , Baby Blue


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

spot and maisy said:


> Hello Baby blue
> I just read this and I really feel for you and completely understand as I found out on Tuesday my AMH was at 0.7 and my fsh 37. Like you I am completely devastated and I had a massive crying session when I got home. I have had very erratic periods for the last four years and I haven't had a natural cycle for 6 months now! Sadly for me I've been diagnosed with early menopause so I have to go to DE IVF which I'm just getting use to. I'm sending you a big  and please feel free to PM me if you need a chat. It's so difficult going through this. You're not alone.
> 
> I hope your Hsg went ok today and wishing you all the best of luck.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that Spot. Life can be so cruel and you are so unlucky to have had early menopause at your age. I think that's very tough . I am struggling with the concept of having a donor egg at the moment and I've discovered a charity called the "Donor Conception Network" (www.dcnetwork.org) which offers support to donor egg recipients and their families. They are running a workshop on the 13th March for members. You might find this helpful too?

Baby Blue 

/links


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

Kiwi_in_uk said:


> Hi Baby Blue
> 
> Sorry to hear that your AMH is low!! I know how devastating these tests can be. I was told that I only had a 1% chance of success with my readings. AMH of 4.9 and FSH of 13. I note that your FSH is better than mine. IVF failed with me but natural did not.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kiwi . I'm so pleased that you got pregnant naturally in the end. I have read quite a few times stories about women who have tried IVF which has failed and then still managed to conceive naturally. There's always a chance ...

Good luck Kiwi.

Baby Blue.


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

lulumead said:


> Hi Baby Blue...sorry to hear your news. Might be worth investigating natural IVF, Create the clinic I'm at focuses on this. BAsically you don't take any drugs as no point in trying to stimulate, and they would harvest your egg naturally, fertilise and pop back as per conventional IVF. Its cheaper as no drugs involved and is the way that the first test tube baby was born!
> 
> You can find them by googling create health...I'm sure other clinics would do natural IVF too if you requested it.
> 
> xxxx


Thank you Lulumead. I am going to contact Create and talk to my consultant on Monday about natural IVF. This seems to be a good way forward and from what I can see it can be done every cycle like IUI. I need to weigh up the benefits of natural IVF against natural IUI. Not sure which will give the best results.

Baby Blue


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

GoingItAloneToo said:


> Hi Baby Blue
> 
> Sorry to read about your test results
> Have a read of this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217211.0
> ...


Hi GoingItAlone, I've looked at the NY clinic you mentioned - it does look good. Unfortunately, the monthly flights to New York would be prohibitive unless I win the lottery very soon ... ! Yes, I feel the same about moving to donor eggs at this stage. I don't give up easily and I want to be certain that I've tried everything I reasonably can with my own eggs.

I hope it works out for you too, thank you .

Baby Blue.


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Baby Blue, just wanted to say hello and wish you well on your journey to meeting your future baby. This is a fantastic group with lots of knowledge and support.  I'm sure you'll find a treatment which suits you and brings you success. 
I initially went down the IUI, then IVF route and finally to DE. Until you've had treatment you just don't know how you'll respond and test results are just indicators not absolute predictors of how your body will react. We are fortunately seeking our future families in a time where the options are wider than ever before.  You will get there! Keep positive and take one step at a time. Wishing you every success!   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bizi5 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi BabyBlue

All is definitely not lost! Like you, I have very low AMH but normal FSH - my AMH was 0,7 at it's lowest   but 1.1 last time they tested it (I have NO idea how it can go up  ). In practice this has meant that I have needed high doses of stim drugs during IVF (450 Menopur) but I have still responded with an average number of follies/eggs - 9 on my last cycle. My clinic (Lister) use AMH to judge stim drugs dose rather than to determine your response. Sounds like they saw 8 follies on your US, so you may well be similar to me. Just one point - you don't mention your oestrodiol level - do you know what that was?

I really don't think you should write off standard IVF at this stage if it's something you think you would contemplate; the success rates I believe are much higher than mild IVF. I don't know if you've considered the Lister, but they have the best success rates in the country for over-40s, I think. Maybe worth a consultation, would recommend Drs Parikh or Faris in particular. For any procedure and any clinic, I would want to know their success rates for your age range. I'm sure you're well aware of how tricky it can be to get pg with OE over 40, but it can happen, and I totally empathise with your need to thoroughly investigate your options and give it all you can before thinking of other routes to a family.

Lots of luck and go for it!

xxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Babyblue

hope you don't mind me butting in but I just wanted to say that the measurement of your AMH can be in either ng/ml or pmol and this makes a difference.  If yours is 0.8 in ng/ml then it is in the range considered 'low fertility' by the clinic I was treated at (they classify 0.7ng/ml and below as the lowest bracket but have treated people in both of those ranges successfully) so not beyond hope by any stretch of the imagination.

The fact that you had 8 antral follicles suggests that you probably would respond to IVF; ok, you are not going to get 20 eggs   but I don't see why you shouldn't try.  I'm glad you are getting a second opinion on it.  In my case, I had a total of 4/5 antral follicles, which was poor for my age (and AMH of 1.1 mg/ml) and I have been successful.  

Good luck for your consult tomorrow, I hope you come away feeling positive  

edit: have just seen Bizi's post, I was treated at the Lister too so endorse everything she says esp with regard to AMH just being a tool to help devise a protocol, rather than the factor that decides whether you should have ivf or not xx


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

Felix42 said:


> Baby Blue, just wanted to say hello and wish you well on your journey to meeting your future baby. This is a fantastic group with lots of knowledge and support. I'm sure you'll find a treatment which suits you and brings you success.
> I initially went down the IUI, then IVF route and finally to DE. Until you've had treatment you just don't know how you'll respond and test results are just indicators not absolute predictors of how your body will react. We are fortunately seeking our future families in a time where the options are wider than ever before.  You will get there! Keep positive and take one step at a time. Wishing you every success!
> 
> Love & hugs, Felix xx


Hello and and thank you Felix. I see that you are expecting your baby very soon! How wonderful. You must be so excited. Hope it all goes smoothly for you during the next few weeks.

Baby Blue


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

bizi5 said:


> Hi BabyBlue
> 
> All is definitely not lost! Like you, I have very low AMH but normal FSH - my AMH was 0,7 at it's lowest  but 1.1 last time they tested it (I have NO idea how it can go up ). In practice this has meant that I have needed high doses of stim drugs during IVF (450 Menopur) but I have still responded with an average number of follies/eggs - 9 on my last cycle. My clinic (Lister) use AMH to judge stim drugs dose rather than to determine your response. Sounds like they saw 8 follies on your US, so you may well be similar to me. Just one point - you don't mention your oestrodiol level - do you know what that was?
> 
> ...


Hi bizi5, that's encouraging to hear, thanks for saying that .

I've checked my records and I don't think my estrodiol was tested. Why do think this is significant?

Thanks for recommending the Lister. I've actually had all my tests done at there including my initial consultation a couple of weeks ago. I went there because I'd heard so much positive feedback from others. The staff were very efficient, helpful and friendly but I'm not sure it right for me. Its because of the consultant I saw. It wasn't either of the doctors you mention. She explained that my chances with my own egges were just 2-3% for my age and that only 17 out of over 500 treatments for women at my age have resulted in a live birth (that wasn't a surprise as I already knew the statistics but it did upset me to hear it directed at me). What did bother me quite a bit though was that she was already talking about donor eggs and for quite a large part of the meeting she had her hands over her face when she was talking to me! I dont think she realised she was doing it and may have had a very stressful day and I think had a very upset patient before me but I can't put this out of my mind. This has unfortunately put me off going there for treatment. I'm going to Guys & St Thomas on Monday. I have a good positive feeling about them but they don't treat women over 45... I need to check how long they will treat me for as I'll be 45 in September. I may need to look at other options. Its so difficult knowing where to go as I'm putting all my future hopes in the hands of the clinic I chose ...

Baby Blue


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

Juicy said:


> Hi Babyblue
> 
> hope you don't mind me butting in but I just wanted to say that the measurement of your AMH can be in either ng/ml or pmol and this makes a difference. If yours is 0.8 in ng/ml then it is in the range considered 'low fertility' by the clinic I was treated at (they classify 0.7ng/ml and below as the lowest bracket but have treated people in both of those ranges successfully) so not beyond hope by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> ...


Hi Juicy, thanks . My AMH was 0.7 pmol. This means very low fertility. Its very encouraging to hear you were successful with so few follicles. I'm very happy for you .

Baby Blue


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Baby Blue, 

Sorry to hear you had a rather negative experience at the Lister - the fact that the consultant had her hands over her face for most of the meeting is not a great sign I agree...could you ask to see a different consultant perhaps?

Whilst I 100% understand how tough it is to hear the statistics, I think it's actually quite responsible of her to spell that out to you. After all, you are about to make a huge investment - financially, emotionally, physically, and I think you need to know the chances of success so you can weigh up your different options. Of course numbers are just numbers, they are the average, and not individualised to you - and you could well be in the 2-3% who are successful, someone has to be...but I kind of think it's better for them to be upfront and honest about the challenges than to tell you they can get you pregnant, take lots of your money, and then it's a huge let down if it doesn't work

I've already made the decision (after many failed cycles with my own eggs) to move to DE, so it may be easier for me to say these things....and I know I would not have been able to move to DE without giving it a good shot with my own eggs first. But at the same time, what all of us want is a healthy, happy baby and sometimes I think we need to work out what gives us the best chance of that and go for it

Wishing you lots of luck with your decision making, hope your next consultation is a better experience,

Suitcase
x


----------



## spot and maisy (Nov 13, 2009)

[/quote]

I'm sorry to hear that Spot. Life can be so cruel and you are so unlucky to have had early menopause at your age. I think that's very tough . I am struggling with the concept of having a donor egg at the moment and I've discovered a charity called the "Donor Conception Network" (www.dcnetwork.org) which offers support to donor egg recipients and their families. They are running a workshop on the 13th March for members. You might find this helpful too?

Baby Blue 
[/quote]

Hi Baby Blue
Thank you for the website details and info about the workshop I'll definately look into this.

I hope you are ok? The dye test is so uncomfortable. I've got a feeling I may have to repeat mine again as I had it done over 2 years ago!

Wishing you lots of luck
Spot x


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you Suitcase.  Whilst I'm not in the same place as you regarding donor eggs, I'm very happy for you and I wish you the very best with your treatment  .  

I've more or less decided to go to Guys & St Thomas Hospital. I'm following my gut instincts!  They say at my age the chances of any treatment resulting in a live birth is 5-10%.  They will know more about me when they see how I respond to medication. All the information provided to date, including AMH (which isn't good), are just indicators.  We will start with medicated IUI and then progress onto medicated IVF if necessary. I plan to start treatment in my next cycle next month ...

With regards to my earlier comments about the Lister, and whilst they might not be right for me, I would still highly recommend the Lister to others who can afford it as they are very good.

Baby Blue


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Spot, thanks, I feel much more positive again today.  

I was a bit nervous about the dye test last time but the only side effect I suffered was from the antibiotics which caused some mild discomfort and upset tummy for a couple of days. So I hope its less painful for you next time.  

I'm planning to go to the Donor Conception workshop on the 13th so if you decide to go do let me know ...  

Baby Blue


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

Just a quick post to say im not sure what the figures were with my AMH but it was classed as low,  I had IVF and now have a fun loving boy who will be 10 mths on Thursday.

Best of Luck honey

Chowy xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Chowy!  I don't think I've ever read your ticker before and you have just given me hope (although you are younger than me  )  Hope you and Pup are well   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## spot and maisy (Nov 13, 2009)

Baby Blue said:


> Hi Spot, thanks, I feel much more positive again today.
> 
> I was a bit nervous about the dye test last time but the only side effect I suffered was from the antibiotics which caused some mild discomfort and upset tummy for a couple of days. So I hope its less painful for you next time.
> 
> ...


Hi Baby blue

Feeling a little more positive too. Doing loads of research and reading on here so much! It's been good having FF as I know I'm not alone! Was pleased to hear you was also feeling a bit better. Our emotions go through so much. Just got to think positive....we will get our babies! 

Unfortunately I can't go to the Donor Conception workshop but let us know how you get on.

I've heard good things about Guys Hospital. All the best with your treatment.

Spot


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you Spot .

After working so hard to get myself ready for treatment I'm feeling a little bit apprehensive that I'm going to start my first IUI cycle next month later this month ... Quite a big step!

Anyway, I'm still positive and I hope you are staying positive too.

Baby Blue


----------

